# Occasional cough after drinking water



## marf (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

Every so often both my 9 month old cats will have a good cough after having a drink following eating. 

It can sound either like a dry cough or a wet cough, and nothing ever comes up. Before and after coughing they seem totally fine and themselves.

They've both done it since kittens, Neko my girl more than her brother Buster. Its not an every day thing, Neko might do it once every few days and Buster maybe once a month if that.

I spoke to the Vet about it when they got their first jabs a while ago and he didnt seem to worried nor have an explanation for it.

I'm just a little concerned now as its still apparent now after a few months.

Has anyone ever experienced something similar?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

sounds like they are drinking to fast! That would be my opinion but I am sure somebody here well know something more about this.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes I would say sounds like they have hiccups LOL Mine do that sometimes too

Hope that helps you


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah like what has been said, sounds more like she has drunk it to fast and gone the wrong way, nothing to worry about I don't think


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As with what the others have said Marf-Hi and welcome btwIt could also be that they have a strand of fur they just can't wash down or cough up


----------



## marf (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone, that pretty much ties up with what I've read after a quick google.

I guess its nothing to worry about


----------



## CatLaydie (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Sam...

I have had this experience several times. It could be something as simple as hairballs and can be alleviated with a common hairball remedy. Several years ago I rescued a 7-month old kitten and he was found to have a severe case of roundworm when I took him to the vet; he too kept coughing after he drank water. I currently have a 7-year old rescue who will cough after he drinks water that is too cold; he has a mild form of asthma. I would highly recommend you contact your vet again if the symptoms persist. A resourceful website (besides this one) is Cat Cough - good luck with your cats! ~K


----------

